

There's app for everything Toilet paper price calculator :) - ivolarys
http://toiletka.com

======
DrStalker
Major supermarkets in Australia give secondary prices with a common unit for
easy comparison - so a package of toilet paper might be $4.29 and in smaller
text under the price will be "30c per 100 sheets"

No matter how the manufacturers package or price their product a consumer can
quickly look at the per-100 sheet price and pick the cheapest one. Other
products might give a common price per kilogram, per 100g or per unit
depending on what the product is.

It's a very useful feature, especially when price is your major decision
factor for a product.

